# Need this in Color



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone have a color scan of this AFX flyer they can share? I'd like to see what these looked like in color.

-Paul


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I 2nd that ... I've seen this once or twice & never thought about it till I saw this. Wish I could remember where I saw it ... dang.

Good luck & if anyone comes across this let me know as well please?

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Reminds me of when I was a little kid. I thought that if you took a picture of a Black&White photo using Color film you would be able to see the colors. I was SO sad to find out it didn't work like that.

Cool Flyer. Hope you find one.

Later The gee I wonder if you took a picture of that in full color mode with a digital Camera??????? Rockinator :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Was that ever even in color? The way the info is typed in there, it looks like a page out of the old AW catalogs, which were all B/W...

Funny, too, because I can't even picture in my head what colors these should have been except the Chevelle (red with white and orange) and the Road Runner (light blue with white and, um, dark blue I think?). 

From the B/W pic, the Charger looks like a chromie, the Datsun looks like no paint scheme I've ever seen on one of those before, the Escort kinda looks like a chrome one too, though I can't tell for sure and the Bug reminds me of that blue and green and cream one that came out as a JL pullback.

--rick


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

These are hand painted decos, look at the brush lines on the Escort's roof. 

Aurora did this often just to show the body types and to take orders in advance of the actual final product being delivered months later.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen this in color but for the life of me I can't remember where.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I had it in color at one time. The typeface was added by REH Distributing and sent to the hobby shop I managed. I had a color version that came from Aurora, but can't find it now. I would like to add the hand finished cars to my prototype page on my website.

The B&W page I have was scanned in RGB. That's why there are color "artifacts" in the image. I can get a sharper image that way.

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Could this be the page??? RM


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Aaaaaand we have a winner! Hilltop, that's awesome...

So which of those color schemes made it to production, either just like that or some variation of them? The only one I know for sure is the Chevelle because I have one...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I have the 55, Chevelle, Javelin, and 30 Roadrunner, although the color looks different, mine doesn't look as dark, same scheme, may just be the pic. I'm guessing JL/AW copied the bug paint schemes leaving off the No.4. Never seen the rest, but would have liked em!!!..RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

THAT'S IT!
Many Thanks RM!

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge and resources, the 4 mentioned above were the only ones to make production. The Roadrunner was a bit different in the Blue/Lt Blue scheme. There was also this catalog version that I've never found in the wild, so to speak.

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That 91 was a sweet car back in the day.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I recognize the funky orange on the #91 Datsun from the 1:1 510's of the time.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Didn't Johnny Lightning do the Baja Bug?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*yup... it was.*



1976Cordoba said:


> That 91 was a sweet car back in the day.


Actually as styles go.. the whole group sits pretty nice. If I was an AFX'er I'd probably have 'em... maybe not the 55 or the Baja... but the racers for sure. Are these body styles particularly rare or fairly common?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

hefer said:


> Didn't Johnny Lightning do the Baja Bug?


Yes they did, in Orange-Red-White and Lime-Blue-White.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Actually as styles go.. the whole group sits pretty nice. If I was an AFX'er I'd probably have 'em... maybe not the 55 or the Baja... but the racers for sure. Are these body styles particularly rare or fairly common?


The Dodge, Datsun, Escort, and VW were not produced by AFX to the best of my knowledge. The Roadrunner was slightly different with the numbers not being as dark.

-Paul


----------

